# Magic Fingers..........



## esmerelda (Mar 17, 2002)

Well...its like this....I had become intangled in a challenge....I had done the best I thought I could do....and it was enough to get me over the line...ahead of the others!!!!!  But am I happy???? Not on your Nellie!!!!  See....I kinda started out ok...went really well in the middle...kinda fell a little towards the end....then when the organisers decided to call it quits.....I was kinda happy!!!!  But when I compare just what I have done...to where I wanted to be....and I kinda know the best way is to do it properly and slowly...kinda want things now!!!!

Back on the 01/01/02.....these are my measurements:
      Bust:              43"
      Waist:            34"
      Hips:               42" 
      Upper thigh:   24"
      Calves:           16"

Now today they are:
       Bust:              41"
       Waist:            31"
       Hips:               40"
       Upper thigh:   22"
       Calves:           15.5" 

So, heres my plan...new site.....new goal!!!!  Just got more incentive thrown my way......Looks like there could be a trip to Bali or Penang coming up...just us girls!!!!  Soooo....the fact that Im the biggest in the boobs line...(and mostly everywhere else!!!) I plan to get leaner without drastic measures....so that when we do fly to the fun.....Im going to be able to enjoy having my pics taken....instead of being the one to take them!!!!

So anyone wishing to offer advice...help...or just add porn to this site....go for it!!!!  Anything that makes me come back here and use these magic fingers for the good of the world....is a good thing in my book!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

It`s a sad, sad day when you open a friends post, only to find that she has lost two, not just one, but TWO perfectly good inches from her bust! LOL

Looking forward to a similar journal as the last one.........you know what I mean.

And a big well done on losing 3 inches off your waist  .............. looking forward to some updated pic`s soon.


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks baby...I hope this is like the last one as well!!!!  You dont have to worry about the bust...there is still plenty there for you to play with!!!!  And as Albob says..he could kiss it all night and not hit the same spot twice!!!!  I still have problems with guys not knowing what colour my eyes are!!!!!  As for those pics...I suppose you want the private screening ones as well!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> You dont have to worry about the bust...there is still plenty there for you to play with!!!!  And as Albob says..he could kiss it all night and not hit the same spot twice!!!!




Well as long as he`s left some without his sent, then I`m ready to play 



> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> I still have problems with guys not knowing what colour my eyes are!!!!!



I`m sorry...........was your head actually in that last shot you posted ?  



> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> As for those pics...I suppose you want the private screening ones as well!!!!



As well???? ....they`re the only type I`m interested in. LOL


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 17, 2002)

Gee...now why didnt this surprise me!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2002)

Maybe we should hold a memorial service for those two lost inches...
or at least a moment of silence....


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 19, 2002)

Lmao....there is nothing more sad than crying over lost fat!!!!  

Went to the gym last night....started out doing free weights.. upper body until something went "ping" in my hand!!!  Ive always had a problem with my wrists...so Ive been working the muscles around it...now it appears that my thumb has gone out on strike!!!  The main problem is that it hurts when I use it...damn, more straping tape!!!!  Oh well take a couple of days off the upper body and concentrate on the lower and cardio!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok this pic was taken last month...not a good one...but one none the less!!!  Soooo how about I use it as a bench mark to see how well/poorly Im doing with my training!!!

Now like I said...no promises of it working...or of it being half decent!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 20, 2002)

Esmerelda,

You are a very attractive lady. Albob is going to after you big time now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 20, 2002)

wohoooo, finally get a pic of ya. 

Hope your wrist is feelin better today.

Lookin great, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2002)

Don't be so down on yourself E --
I really hope you get all that you want out of your own challenges and goals.   How are things going since you posted?


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 20, 2002)

Got to the gym .......... cant cope without it...does that make me a gym junkie!!!!  Wrist is ok...strapped it up so that I wouldnt do anymore damage...was going to only do legs...but got caught up with an old friend ..... turned out to be an arms night!!!!!!!  Started to laugh at one of the other "oldies" at my gym...he started at the same time as me.......Im losing size he is trying to bulk.....the case of the giggles started when he walks past me... did a double take...comes back and drops the old line...."Havent I seen you before?!!.....Ohhh sorry thought I might be able to get in a quickie before I start!!!"  From there on...each time we passed each other...we tend to "flick" towels at one another!!!  Serious workouts.........NOT!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 21, 2002)

Went to the gym...man if it means I get away from the kids..the hubby and having to do the dishes...Im there!!!!

Did a great legs workout...my arms are screaming out at me..but then again they normally do after I change the weights!!!  Had an interesting conversation with the girl at the front desk...turns out the place got broken into again....only they destroyed doors to lockers..knowing they had nothing in them...put heeps of shyte in the spa and pool....but when they got up stairs...they had left all the expensive equipment alone...and damaged the mirrors again!!!  Thats the second time in as many months!!!  Its a new gym in a fairly new area....wouldnt mind getting my hands on the little shytes...my rottie would love to help as well!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 27, 2002)

Well up until last weekend everything was fine.....going great guns with the weights...increased to the next level in the weights for both legs and arms!!!  Got serious about the Elliptical Machine!!!  Started out being a scaredy-cat...only started with 10 mins!!!!  Yep you bet...hated it!!!  But by the end of that week...man I was looking forward to the challenge...now Im up to at least 25 min!!!!  Hurts like hell...but thats what Im there for.... well that and the eye-ball work-out!!!!  I just love the sensation of walking down the stairs when I've finished the complete nights training...and the legs feel like jelly!!!!  That and the sudden rush when the cool air hits you when you walk outside!!!   

I refuse to get anywhere near the scales.....everytime I do...I hate what I see...although there are a number of my clothes that do fit more than well now....so that is my measure!!!!  

Food wise....I hope Im not the only one who has this...but with little kids...once a week we have a pick anything to eat night!!!  They get to pick what they want to eat...dosent matter whether its junk food (pizza is mainly the choice) or chicken...right down to good old fish and chips by the water!!!!  This is great for them... but I feel like Im missing out!!!  Not that I want to eat this...cos I even opt for the salad over the deep fried fish...but I remember when all I wanted to eat was this crap...now its the last thing I can stomach!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 27, 2002)

dont rob yourself of a treat once a week,you'll go stir crazy trying to diet, mainly when you have kids around, they dont like to eat tuna, chicken breast,egg whites, all the good crap..be real and honest with yourself, if you really have been strict,treat yourself..


----------



## esmerelda (Mar 27, 2002)

I have no problems there Tank darlin'....I enjoy a drop of the good stuff once a week....within reason of course....it only amazes me that a once confessed junk food junkie now actually turns her nose up at it!!!  Now all I have to conquer is my need for other vises in my life!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 28, 2002)

other vises, ah and if i gave into mine, life would suck...never pass up a free beer, even if its just one...


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 1, 2002)

Well....life pretty much sucks big time in my house at the moment!!!!  I received an early Easter present from one of my work mates....a really good chest/throat/head cold...when the rest of the household comes down with it in sympathy!!!  So needless to say...no gym....no going out to parties....no having good time on computer....hell...dont you just love it when the 37 yr old child just wants to lie on the lounge and snuffle all day!!!!

I have kept up with my no eating chocolates ban!!!!  The kids have so many the spare fridge is totally full....so I make it a point of not going to that one!!!!  Lol....ok...I sneek a peek every once in a while....just to count how many the darlin's have eaten during the time Im at work!!!!

Works great.....had a run in with an ex-workmate...he's in Customs and Im in Quarantine....he has an attitude problem...he didnt like the fact that I got a trainers postion before he did!!!!  Needless to say one sad puppy with a grudge still in place.  Some here would laugh at the "niceness" I've been displaying to him... I believe Sugary sweet....is a good line to use!!!!  This drives him batty!!!!  He has told some of the co-workers that he plans to put in a formal complaint (sexual harrassment) against me....you see I called him "sweetheart" once ...... he's not used to people being nice to him!!!!!  Will let you know the developements as they progress.......


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey girl!

I'm sorry you're sick. I know that sucks...hopefully it will get better soon.

The fact that you are staying away from chocolate is amazing. I have much respect for you.

Your coworker sounds like an ass. I hope you were joking that he might put it a complaint on you. Seems to me he should thank you for giving him any positive attention at all!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 2, 2002)

Well it appears that the shyte has hit the fan...so to speak in regards to my harrassment!!!!  It appears that the little turkey was overheard mouthing off at some of his own co-workers (they have started calling him petal now!!!!  Devine intervention in my books!!!!) by his superiors....they summonsed him to explain his attitude....hense the shyte hitting the fan.  I was then called to my superiors office only to find myself infront of his bosses as well!!!  They wanted to know my side....then they wanted to know if I wanted to make a formal complaint!!!!!!   My response:
After I controlled my laughter....I explained that he was getting his own punishment dished out to him by his own co-workers... that was more than enough...'cos they had longer memories than anything else on the planet!!!

So his little stunt backfired.....so now...everytime I walk past any of his co-workers they all call me sweetheart...and I call them petal!!!!!  Then we all crack up laughing!!!!

Other than that...went straight to the gym from work...did a great hour and a half workout...mainly cardio...did a combat session... mind you I tend to get a better workout with my Tai Bo tape than in the "softer- session" with the club...but its better than just sitting on a bike or running the tread mill!!!  Just got back into my shakes and Hydocut...so its all business now!!!!  Had to buy stuff for a friend at work....looks like we have a secret society within the work invironment.....always good to have!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 9, 2002)

Well after being out of action for the last week due to the cold of a life-time...I am now happy to say....IM BACK!!!!!

Went to the gym...did a new set-up....Olyptical for 12 min...both normal and reverse (shyte did that kill any remaining bugs or what!!!)....then did my normal 15 min on the bike...then off to do a normal legs session...only this time I've upped the anti to 5 sets of 15 reps...for me in this condition..it almost ended my night!!!!  Then I did a further 15 min on abs....back to the treadmill for another 5 min...yep...gelly legs then had to make it to the change rooms without looking like a cripple!!!!  You may have noticed....no playmates tonight...thank god!!!!!!

Due to not really wanting to eat too much over the last week...and having to put in a solid week of shiftwork...the food side has stayed relatively sane!!!!  Whenever I started to feel a little flat...I'd munch on an apple....about the only thing I actually felt like....but drank heaps and heaps of shakes....kinda glad Im on them!!!!

My wonderful B'day coming up this week....yep another year closer to getting that tattoo!!!!  Only I have to take in a cake for work...so it looks like the good old fashioned chocolate cake is in for another spin....they can eat it....I plan to stick with my shake!!!!   Hell....If I have to make the bloody thing....some other sucker can take the calories!!!!

Catcha on the flip side!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_I refuse to get anywhere near the scales.....everytime I do...I hate what I see...although there are a number of my clothes that do fit more than well now....so that is my measure!!!!



NO NO NO NO NO.......You go anywhere near those scales and I'm gonna swim over there and slap you into next week!!!  Scales are your worst enemy.  As you already aluded to, (And you'll probably NEVER hear a man say this again.)  SIZE does matter.  What you weigh doesn't mean a damn thing, it's your measurements that matter.  You're losing fat but at the same time you could very well be GAINING muscle.  Since you're getting stronger I'd be willing to bet on that.  Anyway, losing one and gaining the other means you can work your lovely a$$ off and still weight exactly the same.  How depressing.  How demoralizing.  What a miserable de-motivator.  BUT, if you're smart like we all know you are, you'll stick to keeping measurements.  That way your weight may stay exactly where it is now but your SIZE will go down.  Preciscely what you're trying to do, right?  (Let's try not to lose too much off the top though, OK?)


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 9, 2002)

For you.....I'll try not to!!!!  Hold on ...I'll just grab my tape measure and let you know how.....ermmmm....hold on a sec....I know I have one around here....somewhere....mmmmm... yep... your alright.......still the same!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah!!!   RIGHT!!!   Do you REALLY expect me to TRUST you???   This I'm gonna have to verify MYSELF.  Send them over and I'll take precise measurements just to make sure you're not exagerrating.  As a matter of fact, just go ahead and send the whole damn package.  No sense only going half way, right.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 9, 2002)

Wow girl, keep up the great work, your looking AWESOME!!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah!!!   RIGHT!!!   Do you REALLY expect me to TRUST you???   This I'm gonna have to verify MYSELF.  Send them over and I'll take precise measurements just to make sure you're not exagerrating.  As a matter of fact, just go ahead and send the whole damn package.  No sense only going half way, right.



I can't even comment on that one!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 11, 2002)

Lmao.....you guys sure know how to brighten up a girls day!!!!

Refused point blank to go to the gym today.......nup....not going!!!  Ate heaps and heaps.....of fruit and veg....also a very healthy smoked salmon and salad roll....dranks heaps of juice!!!!!  Now I plan to sit down to a very hot (spicy) Thai green chicken curry....made by my lovely hubby.....with real coconut cream!!!!!  Come on....I say.....come on...bring on all that luscious white wine.......sorry my glass is now only half full......son your never going to make Headwaiter at this rate....fill the bloody glass and bugger off!!!!!!!!!!

Can you tell I dont give a monkeys left nut!!!!!  Or a rats pink whisker?????  Why....WHY....you ask??????   Cos I've actually made it thru another year!!!!!!  Yep its my birthday and I'll hog out if I want to!!!!!!  I had a pretty cushy day at work....an even slacker evening at home....had heaps of phone calls from around the world....and I dont have to go back to work till tomorrow night!!!!!!!!  

So.....More vino vino....and lifes just a bowl of cherries!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! 

I was gonna send you a present but the post office said it was either me OR the 55 gallon drum of baby oil.  The bastards wouldn't let me send both.  Sorry, I guess big cyber hugs and kisses will have to do.  Enjoy your day.   

GOD I love smoked salmon!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 11, 2002)

Hmmmmmm...another thing to add to our list!!!!  Cool smoked salmon strips!!!!!  Thank you Mr Wonderful!!!!!  I think Im not going to be able to move for a month!!!  The Green Thai chicken curry was just heaven send!!!!  Hot enough to melt the enamel off your teeth...but only stays long enough to clear the lungs!!!!  Now like a good man...my hubbs has done the dishes and has left me alone to play!!!!  What more could a woman ask for!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_  What more could a woman ask for!!!!



Someone to play WITH???


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 11, 2002)

Mmmmmmmm...yes please!!!!  Will there be red ribbons and a very big smile?????  I like unwrapping pressies!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

Ribbons?  Well, if you insist.  I was thinking about leather, LOTS of leather.  You could peel it off one layer at a time.  No using your hands though, that would be cheating.  A big smile?  Hell yes, after you get through all that leather you'll be smiling!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Lordy Lordy...I had to pop in here and see what was happening, and I was not suprised at what I found. Pornality, of course!

Happy Birthday to the lovely Aussie!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks MissyD!!!!  

Albob...now please clear up a little problem I have...who is in the leather?????  And I know you mean my teeth...but I cant reach those areas if Im in leather!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_who is in the leather?????



Hmmm..........very good question.  My original intent was for ME to be in the leather and let YOU "eat" if off.  But afterall, it's your birthday, so I guess it should be completely your choice.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 11, 2002)

Now why is it I can picture you sitting at your office desk....pretending to be working....with a wicked grin on your face??????  Pitty I cant just walk in....mini on ....thigh high boots, sheer blouse and an even more wicked grin......ahhh but you'll just have to dream.....cos If Im correct...the guards wouldnt even let me in thru the gates!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

Please, we don't hire STUPID people to defend our bases.  They'd let you on in a heartbeat.  You'd probably have to go through a strip search first though.  Got anything to hide?


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 11, 2002)

Well actually no I don't.....but someone else on base may have...and not just from his misses!!!!  I believe there was a field game that you wanted to test....ermm...something about a long cylindrical object....into a dark moist burrow....ermmm...something about keeping quiet.....radar on or something to that effect.....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

Practice, practice, practice............you can never be too prepared.    I'm not too keen on the "field" part though.  I'm in the Air Force remember, I'm partial to five star hotels with gigantic jacuzzi's and room service.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday girl....


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks Rock.....been wondering where you've been of late?!!

Albob....and how could I have gotten that sooooo mixed up!!!  Now you know why I could never call you cheap!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 11, 2002)

Only the best for you dear, only the best.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 12, 2002)

Only the best...I wish!!!!

Just finished the wonderful short change-over....did an morning shift then into a night shift...so no gym....but did a really smart thing...ate omlet and chips (oven cooked) for tea...went off to work and at 3.30 this morning had a yoghurt and fresh fruit salad that actually works...it kept me awake enough to drive home without thinking I was dreaming!!!!  Back tonight for more nightshift...then again tomorrow night...only this time its self induced...I wanted to do some overtime...easy street...a couple of flights then home to bed before the shift officially ends!!!!

Gym has been pretty good....been by myself...although I have a couple of die hards coming to my gym over the next couple of days....they work with me...and arnt the "Have-a-chat" set....two blokes and a couple of girls...so this could be interesting....as they have been working on the same shift together for at least the last 18 months..... and only now know they go to the same group of gyms.......go figure!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 16, 2002)

Well since I last posted...I seem to have been called in everynight for overtime!!!!  So my well laid plans have all been shot!!!  Im either working my tail off...or trying to catch a few ZZZZzzzzz's whilst keeping an eye on my littlest one!!!  

Hence no gym...and man..have I turned into one grumpy puss!!!  So this morning Im dropping the eldest one off at school...then heading straight for the gym...then later on this evening...its back again to do some more...catch-up time!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok...did a great work out yesterday....my arms are still trying to forgive me......slowly slowly they come back with some feeling!!!!!

Went to work this morning...did my 6 hrs.....came home ..... played around for a bit....then got ready and went out with other work mates from a different shift!!!!!!  We met at 3:30 this afternoon.....sat in a swanky bar for almost 3 hrs...then went and got a nice meal at an Italian restaurant.....I had grilled baby octupuss......yummmbbboo.......then we walked almost the full lenght of the city block to a night club!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man am I happy Im no longer on the meat market!!!!!  It was the over 30's night there...90% blokes looking for a life!!!!  The other 5 % were ugly females also looking for a life.....then there was the 3% females who were there just for the hell of it.....and the last 2% females who were there just to remind themselves how lucky they were with what they had at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danced my little cotton socks off..........actually it got rather hot in my leather pants...boots and fitted tan top.....but hell......when your up there having fun...the pain only kicks in when you pull in the drive!!!!  

Back to work tomorrow......then off to the gym later on that afternoon!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there all you hipppyyy hippyy shakers!!!!  Can you tell my mood????  No Im not drunk.....no I havent had anything strange to smoke!!!!  I've just got off work...sat down to the best home made pizza.....guzzled down about 2 ltrs of home made lemonade......then before I get ready to go back to work...I thought I'd jump on here!!!!   Yep you guessed it the brain drain has kicked in!!!  I got called back in for more overtime!!!  Looks like the paypacket will be rather thick this pay!!!!  4 lots of over time in the last 2 weeks.....which roughly comes to around $550.00 extra in my hot little hands!!!!!!!!  Ahhhh I can almost hear that plane ticket being printed from here!!!!

As you may have gathered between last nights playing up and having to work today...I didnt get to the gym...but all the cardio I've done running up and down 3 flights of stairs...(the lift went out!!!!!)  for getting from the works office to where I actually work...I recon' I did a pretty good legs work-out!!!   

Hell look at the bloody time......quick shower...then back in the car for a 45 min car ride to the airport!!!!   Ahhhhh what the hell is wrong with me...everyone else will be either getting smashed or going to bed!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Danced my little cotton socks off..........actually it got rather hot in my leather pants...boots and fitted tan top.....but hell......when your up there having fun...the pain only kicks in when you pull in the drive!!!!


Damn, wished I could have been there!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 19, 2002)

I wish you were too!!!!!  There were plenty of the male species, only not in the form that I like!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 20, 2002)

I've just stumbled in the door.....after yet another shift at work... hell who needs to go to boot-camp....all I have to do is turn up for work!!!!!!!  Not a bad day really.......just lots of attitude, bytching and griping about the general state of things...and thats just the others on my shift!!!!!!!  Then we had to face passengers who have been sitting on a plane for over 17 hrs with only one toilet working....275 passengers x 17 hrs x 1 toilet = very cheesed off people!!!!!!!!!    Ahhhh...aint life grand!!!

I was planning on a very healthy diet today.....wrong!!!  With the way the day started out....it appears its going to end the same... so I'll cut my losses and call this "an eat anything day!!!"   One of my close male co-workers is leaving ..... starting up his own business...so there was the cake for him....then lunch had to be one of those grab-scoff-run numbers...so the good old ham & salad sandwich got the tick!!!  Then between the last flight and the ride home....I had a chocolate hit.....only a small one...but chocolate non- the less.   Then I returned to a house that prior to my leaving this morning was spotless...and ready for the party tomorrow....only to return to a brothel!!!!  Hence I am sitting here typing to you...drinking a vodka and blueberry drink...ignoring my other half....and slowly getting pie-eyed!!!!!!

We will see what tomorrow brings.....shall we????


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 24, 2002)

Well thank god that week has finished on a high note!!!  I lost two of my good male counterparts to other agencies last night!!!  They left for greener pastures...hopefully they will allow me to come over and stumble..slip and slide in with them too!!!  Did get to the gym on one of the past nights....but I believe I made up for it today....took the eldest one horse riding!!!  Its been years since I did that....so I will wait for the pain tomorrow!!!!!  

Good eating since that bad night/day!!!  I have been watching the "Jelly-belly" slowly disappear!!!  (Jelly-belly is what I call my lovely stomach...it has had this name since the birth of my first child...for those who havent had kids...it actually feels like encased jelly... )  It has taken soooo long for me to get this far, that I plan to continue till it has all gone!!!!  My problem was that around three and a half years ago...I had a rather large tumour taken out of my abdomin....it was 2 cricket balls long and just as wide!!!!  Got off lightly...it was encapsulated (totally encased within itself!!) so odds on it wont come back!!!!  But to make sure they took out a fair chunk of muscle as well.....so when you all do your crunches you have muscle there...I dont have half of it!!!  So these little plusses help my fragile ego!!!!!  

Other than that....lifes just peachy!!!!


----------

